# Skyline Tail-lights on a 240SX?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

What would Skyline tail-lights look like on a 1995-1998 240SX? I know there is a site to buy the tail-lights of Skyline's you can mold onto/into cars and stuff but I was wondering what they would look like on a 240SX. I don't know if it would look good at all or great but I was just wondering.

If anyone knows a site that you can buy tail-lights by themselves that would be great. Thanks. If anyone has any pics, which I doubt they would, of Skyline tail-lights on a 240 that would be great. Even a very nicely photoshopped image.


----------

